# Roasted pearl onions and grapes with balsamic glaze



## medtran49 (Mar 9, 2018)

This goes well with pork or chicken, on in a salad with arugula and feta or some other sharp/salty cheese for a light meal. 

Roasted Grapes and Pearl onions:
8 oz fresh red pearl onions, you can use white or yellow
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup water
1 1/2 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp unsalted butter
1 bay leaf
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper
1-1/2 cups seedless red or black grapes

Preheat the oven to 425. blanch the unpeeled onions in boiling water for  2 minutes, drain and place in an ice bath. Trim off the root end (I  trim off both if the other end is really pointy) and peel them. Place  onions, vinegar, and water in an oven proof heavy skillet with the  butter, brown sugar, bay leaf, 1/2 tsp salt and 1/4 tsp pepper, stir  until the sugar has dissolved, bring to a simmer, then cover and cook  for 3 minutes. Transfer the uncovered skillet to the oven and roast,  stirring once or twice until most of the liquid has evaporated (15-18  minutes). Stir in the grapes and roast, stirring once or twice until the  liquid glazes the onions and grapes, about 8-10 minutes. let cool a bit  and discard bay leaf. Recipe can be doubled.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 9, 2018)

Love the sound of this and thanks Med. I'm lazy though, so I'll be using the frozen prepared pearl onions. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 9, 2018)

Mmmm.  Sounds delicious, Med, thanks!


----------

